# Turning off touchpad on a thinkpad T41 on a NON-Hal (SOLVED)

## bobspencer123

So I would like to just use my red button on my thinkpad as my mouse and not the touchpad. I always end up accidentally brushing the touchpad with my finger and it screws up my mouse. I have found a lot of information on how to do this when using hal and setting up some policy files. The problem is that I'm running a non-hal system ... instead I'm using udev/consolekit (I guess) as the replacement. 

Does anyone know how to do this with the newest ~arch xorg. 

Also, I'm using XFCE not gnome as I think this could be solved with gnome with information in  this  gnome upgrade guide.

I can post any relevant information just let me know what you need. I'm at work atm but will post when I'm home a little later.

Thanks is advance.

----------

## gami

Using xorg-server-1.8 and above you can add configuration snippets to the /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d directory. I use this to turn off the accelerometer driven joystick in my laptop:

```
#/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/01-no-joystick.conf

 Section "InputClass"

    Identifier "no need for joysticks in X"

    MatchIsJoystick     "true"

    Option              "Ignore" "on"

EndSection
```

Try if the following untested file helps you:

```
#/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/01-no-touchpad.conf

Section "InputClass"

    Identifier "No Touchpad"

    MatchIsTouchpad     "true"

    Option              "Ignore" "on"

EndSection
```

For a description of the new configuration system see http://who-t.blogspot.com/2010/01/new-configuration-world-order.html

----------

## bobspencer123

thank you that worked exactly as expected.  :Smile: 

----------

## toralf

BTW can't you disable it in the BIOS ?

----------

## bobspencer123

 *toralf wrote:*   

> BTW can't you disable it in the BIOS ?

 

idk ... will have to check sometime.

----------

## dmpogo

I use synclient to switch it on and off on my Thinkpad. Even bound it to one of the Fn key to do it on a fly

----------

